# A cockatiel/Rabbit relationship.



## Dylan

A cockatiel/Rabbit relationship. Rolo my cockatiel goes up to Dexter's(rabbit) cage and sings to him.


----------



## Onamishion

Awww that's so nice, I bet dexter likes that.


----------



## Yella1124

That's so darling!


----------



## Schubird

Ha! That's so cute! I love how Rolo sticks his head through to get ultimate close. My bird and rabbit are afraid of each other *sigh*


----------



## Onamishion

Looks like Rolo is singing to try an get some of Dexters goods....lol


----------



## TamaMoo

Nothing better than a visit from a friend, other than a serenade from a friend.


----------



## Dylan

Rolo is a sweetheart with other animals,he rides around on my dogs back sometimes too(He flies on himself)


----------



## roxy culver

That's adorable BUT this is not safe. Rabbits carry a bacteria in their mouths that is deadly to tiels. And dogs can be unpredictable. My dog managed to get a parakeet in her mouth and gave it a heartattack. Please be careful when letting your pets be together.


----------



## Dylan

It probably isn't good that my cockatiels always fly into his cage and forage in his litter tray then. I try and stop them but they're not the sharpest knives in the box at times. The rabbit usually free ranges but the cockatiels cage is on a stand so the rabbit can't get to it.


----------



## roxy culver

If you could please remove the picture of the tiel with the dog that would be great.This violates our forum rules of posting tiels with animals that could hurt them. Thank you.


----------



## Dylan

Sorry I couldn't get online until now,the picture is deleted. Sorry to violate forum rules,I was unaware I was breaking them.


----------

